# LSD mit neuem Dämpfer?



## Brägel (28. Juli 2003)

Ich hab so was gehört. Kommt ein eigens für das LSD entwickelter Dämpfer? Wenn ja, wann und von wem Manitou, DT?


----------



## scotty23 (28. Juli 2003)

Moin moin,

von Manitou solls doch jetzt einen Dämpfer mit SPV für 
CenturionLRS/Merida geben, bis dato sind die Hinterbauten
ja kompatibel Habe das in einer der letzten Bikezeitschriften gelesen.

Ciao
scotty23


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Brägel (28. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von scotty23 _
> *Moin moin,
> 
> von Manitou solls doch jetzt einen Dämpfer mit SPV für
> ...



das hab ich auch gelesen. Unabhängig davon habe ich aber gehört, dass etwas in Entwicklung ist. Glaube bei DT-Swiss. War mir aber nicht mehr sicher wegen der Manitou-Meldung. Mal schauen, was uns Antonius der was-weiß-ich-wievielte zu berichten hat.


----------



## Clemens (29. Juli 2003)

Manitou wird, beginnend für den neuen Freerider von Merida (120mm hinten) SPV-Dämpfer für das LSR-System bringen. Gibts in den USA ab August.


----------

